# Whats your favorite art program?



## ariamis (Nov 24, 2016)

i have four or five different programs used for art and was curious what others liked.


----------



## Hollandicus (Nov 24, 2016)

I've gotten to be a big fan of Clip Studio Paint (which is on sale at $25 rn, incidentally.) I use a brush pack I bought from Frenden a few years ago almost exclusively and it's improved my drawing experience a lot, but the default shortcuts leave a lot to be desired if you're coming from Photoshop.


----------



## Pickletoez (Nov 27, 2016)

I use Photoshop and Illustrator (Adobe Creative Suite) equally. I love Photoshop for the variety of tools at my disposal (Kyle's Megapack Brushes - totally worth it!!) and love Illustrator for it's vector handling. I've become pretty dependent on the two, definitely!


----------



## Inpw (Nov 27, 2016)

Does 3ds max count?


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm torn between SAI and Photoshoppe CC being my faves, leaning more towards SAI though.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Nov 27, 2016)

I use FireAlpaca, a Japanese based art program. It seems to work better than GIMP for me and is easier to use than Kitra.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 27, 2016)

I liked GIMP on the computer,  and for a mobile phone drawing app, ArtFlow.


----------



## metatem (Nov 28, 2016)

Medibang paint or fire alpaca for sketching as they are the most simplistic programs that have layers and different brushes and export in a ;ayered format readable by GIMP. The I clean up my lines in GIMP as that has all the more complex stuff I want (Or I should do but I normally don't :/ ).


----------



## Hijiki (Dec 2, 2016)

I was a Photoshop person for years, since early 90's.  I began drawing again, used Photoshop again but changed to Paint Tool Sai.  I really like drawing in that program, there's something organic about the brushes.  Buuutt...there are some accessories in PS that Sai doesn't have.  I know very many artists, anthro and non, draw in Sai and colour in PS.  I may give that a try.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Dec 2, 2016)

I started off with PS in high-school, but quickly switched to SAI once I realized that I didn't need all the bells and whistles that PS gave me. I've stuck with it ever since.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 3, 2016)

The Joy of Painting, the best art program you could find on TV


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Dec 5, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> The Joy of Painting, the best art program you could find on TV


Something tells me that's now what he meant...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anyway, I've been using Mischief a lot, but I'm bad at art so my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2016)

I use GIMP because it is free.


----------



## Revous (Dec 17, 2016)

SAI because of insane line definition and ease of use. The latest version was a huge step for them and it's a joy to use. I like Photoshop too, but I use it mainly for covering things that SAI lacks.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 17, 2016)

The only art program I have (that I know how to use) is Photoshop for IOS. I don't even own a stylus ...


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Dec 18, 2016)

Used to be Photoshop. Now it's Krita


----------



## Caraid (Dec 18, 2016)

Photoshop CC.


----------



## RailRide (Dec 22, 2016)

I am wildly inconsistent.

Much of my color work is done with Micrografx Picture Publisher (a Win 98-era PS-wannabe), but I also bought Clip Studio Paint EX and use it from time to time. (having done this, I should have tried SAI by now, but for some oddball reason I keep putting it off)

Another one is Krita, which I had been following for some time (BTW, Krita not only has animation ability, but can now export its animations as GIF, MP4, MKV and one other video format I can't recall off the top of my head). This application also "plays nice" with Open Broadcaster if you do streams and like to superimpose extra windows on your video (say for example, media players). 

While I have paid-up versions of Clip Studio and Anime Studio Pro (now know as Moho), I'm leaning toward doing my first experiments with animation using Krita, mostly for the sheer novelty of producing them with free software.

Other applications I have experimented with are SmoothDraw and MyPaint (both are freeware, the latter also open-source)

I'm aware of GIMP, FireAlpaca and MediBang, but have not tried them (the first because of its early rep for a clunky UI, the others simply for a lack of time for additional experimentation)

---PCJ


----------



## striker479 (Dec 25, 2016)

I start out in SAI then finish it up in PS CS4 for effects and more detailed elements.


----------



## drymarchon (Dec 26, 2016)

I love Photoshop for painting, but definitely go for SAI for linework and anything needing crisp details.


----------



## narutogod123 (Dec 28, 2016)

I love Photoshop for painting and Clip Studio Paint EX for lineart and comics.


----------

